# View from around the homestead



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a few pictures i've taken over the last couple of months here at the off-grid homestead in SW Texas on the Mexico border.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Few more....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding photography Chris, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty country if you know how to appreciate it. Do you ever get to do any coyote hunting Chris?

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Amazing colors in those skies! Great pics!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Ya know, I thought you'd lost your ever lovin mind when you headed down along the border. But after seeing that, I can totally understand. How peaceful it must be. A little slice of heaven. A place where a guy can be his own man. Nothing wrong with that. The nights must be awesome. The desert has a beauty that some folks just don't get. Sadly, my wife would never go for it....City girl. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, some awesome photos!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a very nice place to call home. Lots of room to do what you want.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Those are some great pics. Nice homestead sir


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna need to be taking more pics for us. Those are awesome !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are some nice pictures--- the sunsets are awesome.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some awesome photo work there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW !!!! what can you say??


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice photos Chris... The Desert is awesome...


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Ya know, I thought you'd lost your ever lovin mind when you headed down along the border. But after seeing that, I can totally understand. How peaceful it must be. A little slice of heaven. A place where a guy can be his own man. Nothing wrong with that. The nights must be awesome. The desert has a beauty that some folks just don't get. Sadly, my wife would never go for it....City girl. Thanks for the reminder.


I would see those views everyday only if I was divorced..


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you ever setup the bipod while sipping coffee on your front porch? I know you do! lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's big,, beautiful country! Great eye, too!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I recognize most of those pics senor Loco

Nice.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful pictures!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Incredible pics. If a really good painter captured those colors, no one would believe the paintings.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Calender worthy photos for sure .. thanx for sharing .


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Fantastic!!! Nice photography, great land! That's the stuff my wife would love, warmer and prospecting rocks for lapidary. Not a ton of cool stuff in MN but I have to say she's getting me hooked on it too. I don't think I'll be getting her to set any #3 coil springs though, hehe.


----------

